

Ask HN: What do you think of MyKolab? Secure email based in Switzerland - tswartz

Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mykolab.com&#x2F; Is it actually that secure?
======
conroy
Email isn't designed to be secure. Even using public-key encryption (which I'm
sure very few of your contacts use), message metadata (such as from and to
addresses) is not encrypted. You're forced to trust your email provider. Here
in the US, that's very difficult due to gag orders and secret warrants. I'm
not familiar with Swiss law, so I can't comment on the safety data stored on
Swedish servers.

------
workhere-io
Seems a bit on the expensive side compared to Gandi or FastMail.

